# NetBeans - "Empty Java File"-Template ersetzen/bea



## myFrank (6. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

der "add new"-Wizard bietet diverse Templates für den Java Editor an. Über Templates/Java Classes/Empty Java File wird z. B. der Packagename automatisch im Source-File übernommen. Ich möchte das vorhandene "Empty Java File" Source-Template entweder bearbeiten, durch einen eigenen Aufbau ersetzen oder ein eigenes Template zusätzlich hinzufügen.

Wie mache ich das?


Frank


----------



## Jockel (7. Dez 2004)

Habe mal kurz bei NB 4.0 in den Menüs geschaut, und da müsste es unter 'Tools/Options/Source Creation and Management/Templates' gehen. Rechte Maustaste und dann New File... Sollte so funktionieren.


----------



## myFrank (7. Dez 2004)

Danke !  :idea:

Ich sollte mir wirklich angewöhnen die rechte Maustaste zu benutzen. Nachfolgend eine genaue Beschreibung zu Dokumentationszwecken:

-  Tools/Options/Source Creation and Management/Java Classes
-  Rechte Maustaste/New/Java Class
-  Name für die Java Class vergeben - z. B. BasisTemplate
-  Die Klasse BasisTemplate.java wird im Ordner (w2k) c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen .... erstellt. Den genauen Pfad kann man in den Properties des neu erstellten Templates unter "All Files" sehen.
-  In dem o.g. Ordner BasisTemplate.java so editieren wie man es mag und fertig. 

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt steht das eigene Template zur Verfügung.


Frank


----------

